# freezer paper



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

Where is a good place to buy freezer wrapping paper for my venison?Thanks in advance.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Depends on how much you want. We get ours from Walmart as we don't need that much at one time. Sams Club sells it too, but it comes in BIG rolls. Probably more than we'd use in a lifetime. We have a vacuum sealer, but DH pefers to wrap most of the meat. It seems to keep quite well that way.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah Walmart and probably other grocery stores too, sells 250 foot rolls. How much do you need? In is usually in the asile with the al. foil, ziplock bags, and Saran Wrap stuff.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Reynolds brand freezer paper works really well. Walmart carries it.

If you fold the edges and use freezer tape, meat stores really well. I've got 2 year old meat wrapped in freezer paper that is as good as new (in a good freezer without a defrost cycle)


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I bought the HUGE roll at Costco, it's way cheaper than buying a bunch of the 250' rolls.


----------



## NorthTexasGuy (Sep 8, 2008)

There are many sites that sell home processing supplies. I usually buy mine at: http://www.lemproducts.com
Don't forget to buy the celophane(sp?) sheets as well. Get at least the 8x10 size. The smaller size won't cover all the meat and it will freezer burn. I also make sure the paper is waxed on one side.

Like OW said I've had venison last ~ two years if I wrapped it properly. These days it doesn't seem to last that long though.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't think we've had any meat we've wrapped up still in the freezer a year later, so I don't know how long it would last.

I prefer to vacuum seal, so it's only the stuff DH cuts up that get freezer paper, and we use maybe one or two of the 250' rolls a year. Never used the cellophane paper and so far we've never had any meat we took out even a touch of freezer burn - but like I mentioned, it's not in there all that long!

I've got vacuum sealed chicken and rabbit that have been in the freezer over two years - I have to stop putting up food we don't care to eat all that much.

DH uses regular packing tape - mostly because that is what we have on hand. He also starts with a good amount of paper, so probably has 3-4 layers once everything is all wrapped up. I just sigh and let him do it the way he wants.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I bought a huge roll at Sams Club and Sportsman's Warehouse has a cutter with a roll of paper. If/when I need to buy more I will be buying the one from Sportsman's because it is hard to control that roll from Sams.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

The smaller rolls we get from WM are fine for repackaging store bought meats, but we need the big rolls from Sam's for moose and caribou (and deer if there were any up here). I wrap them in paper with tape and a BIG dated label and then either vac-seal them for longer storage (bottom of the freezer) or gallon ziplocs. I only use the cello/wax paper between ground patties or when I'm repackaging bulk lunch meat or cheese in sandwich-size bundles in one big freezer bag.

I made my own cutting stand for the big rolls from an old dowel/closet rod, scrap lumber, and strip of metal flashing I had left over. They are definitely hard to manage without some sort of roll cutter assembly.


----------

